# Fresh Veggies Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had Silver Queen Corn, fresh cut off the cob today, fried green tomatoes picked yesterday.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What kinda beans?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> What kinda beans?


Pintos. From dried. Not fresh but was mighty tasty. Corn and tomatoes were fresh.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Only leaves one thing on plate you didn't mention. Looks to be taters.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Only leaves one thing on plate you didn't mention. Looks to be taters.


Stewed potatoes. They were fresh in that we took them out of a sack and pealed and chunked them up. But we did not dig them or get them from a friend.


----------

